# GCCF vs FIFe?



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

ive been showig cats (Maine coons and somalis mainly) on and off for 16 years but stopped a while back as there was too much bitchiness and various other things going on at GCCF shows, so much so that 2 top breders stopped breeding, and owners of those cats and another breeders (whom my cats are from) were so upset by nasty comments that the cats were winning everything that they stopped showing.

Recenty ive noticed that GCCF shows are sooooooo much smaller than they used to be....I was shocked at the surpreme and national this year compared to how they used to be (It made me appreciate the fact that my MC's gained 1st's and titles there even more!), so ayway my point is that alot have gone over to FIFe, and as I have never tried FIFe I just wondered what the main differeces are?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never shown under Fife so I can not answer your question, but did want to say that the nastiness that you get with some exhibitors is down to them and not the registering body. If those individuals have migrated to other registries they take their unpleasant demeanour with them, making those registries no better to show under.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Never shown under FIFe but found TICA to be a bit b*tchy, more than the GCCF!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya,

Did you ever show at the Supreme Vixie? if so then the format is very similar, the cats are taken from their decorated pens to the judges, the difference being you take your own cat up and the judge judges it in front of you. The certificates are CAC for entires and CAPS for neuters and you need three certificates for the first title. I personally love showing with FB its a very relaxing sort of day, you can put boards up by your pens advertising your cattery. The other benefit is you get your written critique on the day instead of having to wait for the report to come out in our cats so you know exactly on the day how your cat has done. 

If the judges like your cats and it has done well they may call them back for nomination for best in show which is judged at the end of the day and is wonderful to watch. You need to join a fb club to be able to show with them but the clubs are really friendly and helpful. I can pm you with details of a good fb club to join if you like?

Izzie


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I understood that the National was quite a bit bigger this year than in the past few years? Certainly the Supreme was smaller, and it will probably not be at the NEC next year.

I agree with Saikou - any nastiness is down to individuals and they exist in all associations! I've shown with GCCF, FIFe and TICA and I haven't noticed anything different about any of them apart from the show format. Much is made of TICA being extra-friendly - I can't say that people were particularly friendly to me at the 3 shows I've been to, but then I tend to keep myself to myself anyway


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Where will the supreme be then? you mean won't be there 2010?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> I understood that the National was quite a bit bigger this year than in the past few years? Certainly the Supreme was smaller, and it will probably not be at the NEC next year.
> 
> I agree with Saikou - any nastiness is down to individuals and they exist in all associations! I've shown with GCCF, FIFe and TICA and I haven't noticed anything different about any of them apart from the show format. Much is made of TICA being extra-friendly - I can't say that people were particularly friendly to me at the 3 shows I've been to, but then I tend to keep myself to myself anyway


the national when we used to go was going back 10-15 years (Olympia), was much bigger than it is now, but i did go last year as my moggy was in the crystal clear finals so thought i'd go for fun.

its a shame that the surpreme has shrunk so much.

just got a new NFC kitten to show though, so looking at trying FIFe, but just finding ouut info and experiences atm


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

No, I meant this year. I don't know where it will be but I understood that the NEC wasn't booked for this year. I expect we'll know more next month at the GCCF council meeting.



Biawhiska said:


> Where will the supreme be then? you mean won't be there 2010?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> No, I meant this year. I don't know where it will be but I understood that the NEC wasn't booked for this year. I expect we'll know more next month at the GCCF council meeting.


Not at the NEC omg what!! I hope its somewhere central, Im hoping to fly to the UK that week to do my family xmas early and maybe take in the Supreme as a visitor and get stocked up on stuff I can't get here.

Izzie


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I don't know for certain, so no need to panic yet 



Izzie999 said:


> Not at the NEC omg what!! I hope its somewhere central, Im hoping to fly to the UK that week to do my family xmas early and maybe take in the Supreme as a visitor and get stocked up on stuff I can't get here.
> 
> Izzie


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Just checked the Supreme website and it does say NEC for this year at the moment,. I'm sure we'll hear soon enough if that changes.



kozykatz said:


> I don't know for certain, so no need to panic yet


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my only experience is GCCF but from what I've seen I have only met nice people... well except one but meh... and almost everyone was so helpful for me to get settled in etc and how to set up Indy's pen and stuff

I guess the organizations are only as good as their members...regardless of the title


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Just checked the Supreme website and it does say NEC for this year at the moment,. I'm sure we'll hear soon enough if that changes.


Ah well we will wait and see, thanks for the warning though lol, it would be just like me to turn up on the wrong day at the wrong place lol.

Izzie


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive been on the receiving end a few times of a bitchy comment. I dont take any notice at all! I could be just as nasty back if i wanted to but i dont see the point, Showing is meant to be fun!
The way i see it , its just jealousy. 
Whichever shows you choose, just enjoy yourself and sod the idiots:thumbsup:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - I know plenty of people who really can't stand losing, I think it's quite amusing really 



Jen26 said:


> Ive been on the receiving end a few times of a bitchy comment. I dont take any notice at all! I could be just as nasty back if i wanted to but i dont see the point, Showing is meant to be fun!
> The way i see it , its just jealousy.
> Whichever shows you choose, just enjoy yourself and sod the idiots:thumbsup:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> LOL - I know plenty of people who really can't stand losing, I think it's quite amusing really


It is funny(cackle cackle), They must be so far up there own ars*s its untrue,


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi KK,

Yes I have seen a few scowly people around the shows when the day isn't going so well,they can be heard loudly complaining about this and that. At the end of the day if you can't lose then you shouldn't partake, winning is only a small part of why I show, the opinions of the public mean far more to me and how they fuss my cats. 

I also love the social aspect of the shows, but I have to say I have found all three registries very friendly and i have friends with all three registries. The bad losers I just ignore.

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ive been on the receiving end a few times of a bitchy comment.


Its always better to be looked-over than over-looked   You must be doing something right with your cats, thats what I think anyway


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im kinda hoping it will be less bitchy this time around after a break, but we'll see!

obv the issues years ago were with a few breeders cats who were always winning everything (and as only the one breeder is still around their cats do still win an awful lot), and as someone said...some people just dont like losing, but if they cant beat them they could always join em


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> Never shown under FIFe but found TICA to be a bit b*tchy, more than the GCCF!


This surprises me I find Tica shows very pleasant and the people very friendlyHow many Tica shows have you been to ?


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I agree with Saikou - any nastiness is down to individuals and they exist in all associations! I've shown with GCCF, FIFe and TICA and I haven't noticed anything different about any of them apart from the show format. Much is made of TICA being extra-friendly - I can't say that people were particularly friendly to me at the 3 shows I've been to, but then I tend to keep myself to myself anyway


KK next time you are at a TICA or Fife show look me up I'll be at most shows until May. Look out for Angelur Viking


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

thanks, I will do that - not sure when my next TICA show will be, might not be before May 



Kiskasiberians said:


> KK next time you are at a TICA or Fife show look me up I'll be at most shows until May. Look out for Angelur Viking


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

may said:


> This surprises me I find Tica shows very pleasant and the people very friendlyHow many Tica shows have you been to ?


I have to say at my first TICA show the show manager was absolutely vile to me and really quite offensive. Thankfully I was able to ignore her and I had a nice weekend but I will not attend a show run by her again - I found it incredibly unprofessional.

As someone else mentioned it is people who make a problem not the registry


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not sure who was vile to me but some of the staff were rather rude to me as a first timer with TICA, also a certain exhibitor was vile to me and really rather pathetic, it was so sad it was funny :laugh: but anyways I won't be doing TICA again thanks, not my cup of tea!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The one TICA show I've been too, I have to say was friendly, and people there were helpful, although that was pre "migration", so I have no idea what it is like nowadays.

That said I didn't find it more friendly than a GCCF show. Over the years, I have come across the odd "nasty" that has made that day not as pleasant as it could be, but I would never let it put me off showing anywhere if I really wanted to. All those instances have been few and far between and usually because they had been beaten they took it badly :001_tt2: . At the end of the day thats their problem not mine.


----------

